# ugly flowerhorn and fancy plecos



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

booyah!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice! Thats some bright fish and am liking your plecos!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice platinum flowerhorn.


----------

